# Can you help me vent? (photo)



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All,

This is a Rusty cichlid. I know what sex I think it is, but was interested in your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I can't help because the glare and light is just to bad.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Really sorry about the quality. My camera is so basic... must get another one.

Anyway here are some more I managed to just take, I hope they are a little more useful:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's female but not 100% positive.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks AF.

That was my thinking. I just had to get a 2nd opinion as the fish is acting so strange really bullying the male.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The vent looks bigger than anus...so it looks to be a female. What kind of fish is this?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Female said the little voice in my head for every shot.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> The vent looks bigger than anus...so it looks to be a female. What kind of fish is this?


Rusty cichlid.

Thanks guys for your best guesses. Combined with the classic female appearance/coloration of this fish and the behaviours (never seen her try to dance in front of other females, etc) I would say this is case closed as far as possible. I hope one day too see the fish holding for absolute proof!

Makes my other dilemma all the more confusing. Thread entitled 'I don't understand this behaviour' in the Malawi section.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

aquariam said:


> Female said the little voice in my head for every shot.


Incase anyone is interested, this turned out to be a male.

The difference in the size of the anus/vent is similar to that of a male Labeotropheus Trewavasae










That image is from an interesting article on venting, found here:

http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm

It became more obvious when I reviewed all the behaviour I had witnessed between this fish and the known male. On top of that when I had segregated this fish for venting, it and the other male were still trying to fight ferociously through the plastic of the floating container!

Happy Christmas,

Ian


----------

